# RS2's?



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

is there anyone on here with an RS2?


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

well there are few to zero in the USA, they are on the black list for import, however there are a few people who have started to import them into Canada... It is 15 years old now and can be imported there...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

2020 can't come soon enough...


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

its black listed in the US?
i didn't know that
whats happening in 2020?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

It's not 'blacklisted' you just can't import them without jumping through MASSIVE EPA and NHTSA hoops.
in 2020, cars made before 1995 will be available for importation into the US under the 25 year exemption rule.
Most RS2s are 1995 models
I'd love to import an Audi S6 Plus Avant in 2020.


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_It's not 'blacklisted' you just can't import them without jumping through MASSIVE EPA and NHTSA hoops.
in 2020, cars made before 1995 will be available for importation into the US under the 25 year exemption rule.
Most RS2s are 1995 models
I'd love to import an Audi S6 Plus Avant in 2020.

well actually it is one of very few cars that is "blacklisted"
http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/...7.htm


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

it's blacklisted on the show & display permit only. If you wanted to pursue it, you could probably get it in. It's got a catalyst. It's got proper bumpers and indicators. It's based on a car sold here (the B3/B4 Audi 80/90).
I'm curious to what landed it on that show and display ban list. Normally it's because one guy brought it in on show/display and abused the privileges (driving it daily normally)
yuck, the stupid Sport Evo 3 is on that list to. It's the SAME car as an E30 M3 except it has a different splitter on it. Same crash worthiness of a regular E30 M3.
I'll just wait 11 more years


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

move up here to Canada, they're eligible in a couple months here


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

What do I need to get a car titled and plated in Canada? Would a fishing shack count?
Could I buy what effectively equates to a jiffy john on a piece of woods and claim that as my residence


----------

